# Cheap ground blind



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What type of blind would I be looking at for a decent, but affordable ground blind for bow hunting?


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

The sportsmansguide has a vary good blind at $70 bucks...Its the hunters view...I left mine out all fall and winter and its in great shape...If you dont plan on leaving your blind out all the time, save your money and get a double bull...Youll be money ahead...


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Sticks and stones make a cheap ground blind.

I am not joking here. We have a couple of rock piles in the middles of pastures and fields that we sit in at night. We catch the deer moving from the hills/brush out to feed. It is a lot of fun, we see them coming from a mile away.

Plus over the years we have moved the rocks to make for some pretty comfortable back rests. As long as you don't move and the wind is right the deer will walk right by and think you are just one of the rocks. The closest one we have had is right around 15 yards away.

It is just fun to sit up there and watch. I never get tired of it.

Good Luck,

Jim


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with lvmylabs! I own an older Ameristep Outhouse that I suppose you could use for archery but it is kinda narrow. I also own a Matrix ground blind that has plenty of room for bowhunting. I typically use my blinds only when the temperatures drop below freezing or if it is rainy. I get a different level of satisfaction when I blend in to natural & unnatural cover. For example, I had great luck in the past while hunting an orchard while tucked away in the farmers dump pile that had disabled farm machinery, appliances, broken wooden apple boxes etc. I have also set up on top of a natural gas well & I have used those big round bales of hay that the farmers sometimes leave out in the fields all with great results!!!!!


----------



## spy231 (Feb 22, 2006)

I bought the GroundMax Eclipse from cabelas for $99 and could not be happier. It is so easy to put up and take down I dont know why it took me this long to get one. Me and my wife hunt out of it at the same time. (Well, she runs the camera)


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

I bought a roll of camo pattern burlap. Using some of that, a few sticks and some para cord, you can make a pretty good ground blind in a short time. Pretty effective, cheap, and portable.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends on what you are doing. Woods?, Large field? CRP? Slough? CORN? Shelter belt? Bow? Rifle? Shotgun?

All of these variables call for a different set up. I know one thing that will work well for all. DOUBLE BULL. I have shot animals both with bow and rifle out of most of the above hunting situations.

If you are using a rifle in a large field edge of woods etc. 6 straw bale works well. WARM, and great rest. Woods downed log is awsome with something behind you like a brush patch.

Crp you can't beat a fence line. The deer will run it. I can't say how many times just this year I have had deer almost run me over sitting on fence lines.

Hopefully this helps alittle.
Mike


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Ameristep Doghouse, it is wind proof, water proof, and is supposed to help contain scent. I really like mine, and it was only 49.99.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

sticks, leaves, fishing line...

it makes it work. i make like a lean-too and cover it up and i face the opening aginst the tree so my feet and arms can move.

and leave some room to raise your gun or bow.

also weeds...
i just sit my hang on stand in the weeds
chop them down so i can see out

i sat 5 yards off the trail... had one walk right in on me. i was in her bed.

it was a risk most deer hunters wont take... but i havd some favorable conditions.

...it felt like nam...


----------

